# Now ipo



## Weipim

hi, welcome to sbforum!

Although I have never ride them and it's probably not appropriate to state from my friends, but they say they feel the "skateboard truck feel" very subtile in terms of the feel is existent but it's not a game changer. honestly I would wait 1 year to see their next iteration improvement


----------



## ARSENALFAN

TorpedoVegas will give you the heads up on these puppies......


----------



## jimjam

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/50752-now-ipo-binding.html

2013 Now IPO Binding Used and Reviewed «

Binding Review: 12-13 NOW IPO


----------



## BurtonAvenger

2013 Now IPO Binding Used and Reviewed «


----------



## Weipim

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2013 Now IPO Binding Used and Reviewed «


hey man, I don't mean to thread crap or anything, but i was reading your site the other day and when trying click on Nitro Prime from your 2013 awards, it linked to echelon attack plan instead, maybe a url was wrong?

2013 Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Picks «


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Good catch thanks.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Well I've only spent a couple days on them but I'll let you know what my thoughts are so far. I put these on a Jones Hovercraft with the intention of them being a nice surfy feel for powder days, but so far I've only been out with the board mostly on hard pack and groomers, a bit of ice and a touch of powder.

Do you feel the hinge effect? Yes, a little bit. I tried one day on the softest bushings and another day with the medium ones and I prefer the softest white ones. You start to really feel the turns more with your feet, it's hard to explain, but it does have a skate feel to it. 

What do I like? I like how they dampen the ride. They really absorb a lot of the chatter and they really felt great at high speed. Smooth and responsive. Really nice for carving. I like the slight different feel they have... It is slight though, you may not even notice it at all unless you really fixate on it. The baseplate and kingpin hinge system seem to be really well made. The footbed is nicer than I thought from the look of it. The straps are easy to adjust.

What do I hate? I hate the toe cap-strap, the strap itself isn't terrible... It's pretty average, seems a bit cheap. The ladders are terrible... I really struggle to get the toe strap ladder to catch with the ratchet, especially one handed with mitts on.... It's a bastard. It feels way too cheap for a 300+ dollar binding. Also after 2 days the ladders are starting to show a lot of wear on the teeth and I'm not sure if they would survive a whole season, maybe. The ankle strap is ok, no problems with that one, but it's not as comfortable as my Cartel straps. I've read a lot about the Now bindings and how they are supposed to reduce foot fatigue and make for a more comfortable ride, but I don't see it. The straps are not as comfortable after a full day as my Cartels. I might try and put Burton straps on these bindings next year. (I only specify Burton because they look to be almost interchangable with Burton straps, maybe a slight modification but they look like they would work)

Oh, also the footbed isn't canted and I don't like that. I thought I might not notice, but I do a little bit and for the price, they should be. Not sure what that would do to the hinge system or how it's supposed to function. 

It's only been a couple of days and I do like the bindings over all, but the straps are the weak link. I know they will probably fix all that next year and then I'll be selling them to upgrade, but oh well.... They are a step in the right direction I think.


----------



## Weipim

BurtonAvenger said:


> Good catch thanks.


no prob man, that's what a fan or urs should do anyway


----------



## Sassicaia

TorpedoVegas said:


> Well I've only spent a couple days on them but I'll let you know what my thoughts are so far. I put these on a Jones Hovercraft with the intention of them being a nice surfy feel for powder days, but so far I've only been out with the board mostly on hard pack and groomers, a bit of ice and a touch of powder.
> 
> Do you feel the hinge effect? Yes, a little bit. I tried one day on the softest bushings and another day with the medium ones and I prefer the softest white ones. You start to really feel the turns more with your feet, it's hard to explain, but it does have a skate feel to it.
> 
> What do I like? I like how they dampen the ride. They really absorb a lot of the chatter and they really felt great at high speed. Smooth and responsive. Really nice for carving. I like the slight different feel they have... It is slight though, you may not even notice it at all unless you really fixate on it. The baseplate and kingpin hinge system seem to be really well made. The footbed is nicer than I thought from the look of it. The straps are easy to adjust.
> 
> What do I hate? I hate the toe cap-strap, the strap itself isn't terrible... It's pretty average, seems a bit cheap. The ladders are terrible... I really struggle to get the toe strap ladder to catch with the ratchet, especially one handed with mitts on.... It's a bastard. It feels way too cheap for a 300+ dollar binding. Also after 2 days the ladders are starting to show a lot of wear on the teeth and I'm not sure if they would survive a whole season, maybe. The ankle strap is ok, no problems with that one, but it's not as comfortable as my Cartel straps. I've read a lot about the Now bindings and how they are supposed to reduce foot fatigue and make for a more comfortable ride, but I don't see it. The straps are not as comfortable after a full day as my Cartels. I might try and put Burton straps on these bindings next year. (I only specify Burton because they look to be almost interchangable with Burton straps, maybe a slight modification but they look like they would work)
> 
> Oh, also the footbed isn't canted and I don't like that. I thought I might not notice, but I do a little bit and for the price, they should be. Not sure what that would do to the hinge system or how it's supposed to function.
> 
> It's only been a couple of days and I do like the bindings over all, but the straps are the weak link. I know they will probably fix all that next year and then I'll be selling them to upgrade, but oh well.... They are a step in the right direction I think.


I basically agree 100% with you. I have them on my Nidecker Ultralight and find the effect barely noticeable (which is a good thing IMO), but the toe straps suck and seem cheap. This is the first binding I have used when the toes strap goes over the top of the boot rather then around the front of the toe, and I much prefer the front of the toe feel. Basically I dont want to feel the toe strap, but with the IOP i can. Its possible I need to get used to how tight I should get them, but a few times at the end of the run I noticed the toe strap slid off of my back foot?! Problem is if I went ultra tight then I felt a tight strap sensation over my boot.

I do like them, and think they are going in the right direction with them. Ill dump them for next years as well assuming they address the strap issue.

Oh, one other strange thing I noticed is that snow/ice seemed to build up on the inside of the highback. I have never seen that before and it wasnt just an easy task to brush it off with my glove. Could have been a strange snow day, but ill be watching that too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Was I the only one that understood how to set these things up as a toe cap?


----------



## Sassicaia

BurtonAvenger said:


> Was I the only one that understood how to set these things up as a toe cap?


I tried, but the design as a toes cap looked like ass. I figured there was no way they would design a toe cap that crapy, so I just put it over top thinking that must be the way. Are they designed to be interchangeable or did you make shift?

What other way is there besides lengthening it and putting around your toe?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Use it as a half and half just like every other dual purpose strap on the market.


----------



## Sassicaia

BurtonAvenger said:


> Use it as a half and half just like every other dual purpose strap on the market.


Ive never tried a dual purpose...only the obvious toe strap versions. So as a half and half you mean along the top part of the toe?

Ill give it a shot tomorrow, thanks. Its still shitty design regardless.


----------



## hktrdr

Sassicaia said:


> *Ive never tried a dual purpose...only the obvious toe strap versions.* So as a half and half you mean along the top part of the toe?
> 
> Ill give it a shot tomorrow, thanks. Its still shitty design regardless.


Ever looked closely at the toe straps on your Diodes and Geneses?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

I use the toe strap half and half... That's not a problem, they hold the toe of my boots fine, My only issue with the strap itself is that it feels cheap like it might snap and break at some point, although they might be fine, that's the way they look to me. The ladders and ratchet on the toe strap, at least on the set I bought are really bad in my opinion. To me it looks like all the design focus went into the baseplate and hinge, which seem awesome, really solid. The highback I think is fine, but the straps seem like a quick afterthought.


----------



## Sassicaia

hktrdr said:


> Ever looked closely at the toe straps on your Diodes and Geneses?


OK, and just looked at my Geneses and Diodes vs the NOW toe straps. :icon_scratch:


I dont see any similarities. The Diodes and Geneses looks like a well designed toe strap while the NOW looks like much less. Can someone post a pic of what half and half means? Teach me something new today.

Thanks


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Like this.. Half and half


----------



## Sassicaia

Thanks alot, appreciate it....heading up now to give it a shot.


----------



## mjd

I have 20+ days on mine if you include time spent on last season's protos. Still got total love for these things. Toe straps are awesome and never move on me. Most comfortable binding I've been in.


----------



## Triple8Sol

These are great bindings, not in every way, but in many. So far I've had 3 days out on mine in deeeeeep pow (15" overnight one day and 39" overnight another) and find myself liking them alot. Need to change out the bushings and see how noticeable the difference would be there.


----------



## pencap75

To the guys who are riding these bindings...
are you using using the highback or are highback less?
And how is it highback less?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

haven't tried them without highbacks yet... waiting for a deep day.


----------



## Weipim

damn u guys, couldn't resist, bought a pair


----------



## Alex B

TorpedoVegas said:


> Like this.. Half and half


Ok, if this is half and half, whats just toe look like? I'm in the process of buying my first toe strap bindings but I thought that was how you were supposed to wear them?

Alex B


----------



## mjd

Alex B said:


> Ok, if this is half and half, whats just toe look like? I'm in the process of buying my first toe strap bindings but I thought that was how you were supposed to wear them?
> 
> Alex B


so you haven't bought new bindings since 1983?


----------



## Weipim

mjd said:


> so you haven't bought new bindings since 1983?


chill down, I don't know what this is either


----------



## mjd

toe strap: 2 options: over the top of your boot or over the toe of the boot. nothing in between.


----------



## Alex B

mjd said:


> so you haven't bought new bindings since 1983?


Mine are '01 Missions, second hand off a mate.

Alex B


----------



## binarypie

Weipim said:


> damn u guys, couldn't resist, bought a pair


Well worth it!

I replaced all my burton bindings with these.

The response is great and honestly they are more comfortable.


----------



## Weipim

binarypie said:


> Well worth it!
> 
> I replaced all my burton bindings with these.
> 
> The response is great and honestly they are more comfortable.



No picture no tell bro!!! Muhahahahaha me need some eye candies


----------



## binarypie

Weipim said:


> No picture no tell bro!!! Muhahahahaha me need some eye candies


My gear is up at the mountain when I go back on friday I'll take some photos.


----------



## Sassicaia




----------



## mjd




----------



## Weipim

Sweet rides, to both of u


----------



## binarypie

I forgot I had this one.


----------



## Weipim

binarypie said:


> I forgot I had this one.


One doesn't simply forgot a jones carbon....

Jk, but this setup is soooo nice


----------



## pencap75

Does the lack of canting adversely affect the comfort of these bindings?
I guess the kingpin is sort of like a foward-back cant, but it has no lateral canting.

Also, how are weight of these things?


----------



## Weipim

pencap75 said:


> Does the lack of canting adversely affect the comfort of these bindings?
> I guess the kingpin is sort of like a foward-back cant, but it has no lateral canting.
> 
> Also, how are weight of these things?


I think canting is too big of a hype to some extend, I have union asadachi and rome 390 boss, and I don't miss the canting that bad on the unions. One way i found out is to put some snows on the union and with your foot step onto it and it creats a nice ghetto canting which fits super good with my k2 t1db


----------



## Nito

pencap75 said:


> Does the lack of canting adversely affect the comfort of these bindings?
> I guess the kingpin is sort of like a foward-back cant, but it has no lateral canting.
> 
> Also, how are weight of these things?


I don't think you will miss the canting. The IPO has a thick pad that will deform under pressure.

Regarding weight: I played with them at Buckman's (King of Prussia, PA) and they were light. If I had removed the highback, it would have been even lighter.


----------



## snowklinger

Weipim said:


> I think canting is too big of a hype to some extend, I have union asadachi and rome 390 boss, and I don't miss the canting that bad on the unions. One way i found out is to put some snows on the union and with your foot step onto it and it creats a nice ghetto canting which fits super good with my k2 t1db


Lol snowcanting.



Nito said:


> If I had removed the highback, it would have been even lighter.


----------



## Nito

binarypie said:


> I forgot I had this one.


Binary,

What angles are you using? I noticed you are duck with a steep front angle for freeride. I've got an old freeride board with Ride CAD and looking for a more comfortable stance. Maybe, I'll put the IPO on both my Heritage and the old freeride board.

Nito


----------



## binarypie

Nito said:


> Binary,
> 
> What angles are you using? I noticed you are duck with a steep front angle for freeride. I've got an old freeride board with Ride CAD and looking for a more comfortable stance. Maybe, I'll put the IPO on both my Heritage and the old freeride board.
> 
> Nito


I actually just threw those on for the picture but after riding it for 5 days I ended up at +15 -9


Also put your IPO on your your freeridee boards. you'll be amazed.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Anybody else noticing some quality issues with theirs? On the hill yesterday, I noticed one of the ankle straps is already starting to fray and the logo popped off the footbed. Minor things, but I've also only spent 4 days on them on 2 boards.


----------



## smerdyakov

I have two pairs of NOW IPO bindings. I'm quite happy with them. Like Triple8Sol, I've had the logo pop off the footbed. Not a big deal. Just a bad place for a logo that is glued on. The straps are still in good shape and I've to six days on the hills (Five on one set and one on the other). 

I've also read some skepticism about the straps especially the toe straps. I'm quite happy with the toe straps. They fit snugly and have never come loose, but I could see from looking at them people questioning them. I much prefer the ractchets and ladders to those on my Union SL binding from last year.


----------



## binarypie

smerdyakov said:


> I have two pairs of NOW IPO bindings. I'm quite happy with them. Like Triple8Sol, I've had the logo pop off the footbed. Not a big deal. Just a bad place for a logo that is glued on. The straps are still in good shape and I've to six days on the hills (Five on one set and one on the other).
> 
> I've also read some skepticism about the straps especially the toe straps. I'm quite happy with the toe straps. They fit snugly and have never come loose, but I could see from looking at them people questioning them. I much prefer the ractchets and ladders to those on my Union SL binding from last year.


The biggest thing about the straps is to play with the adjustment side.

It took a while to get them to fit my SLX just right but once I did it all the pressure points went away.


----------



## Mpjames 09

I was intrigued when the IPO first came out. The more I looked at it the more I didn't like them. I don't like the binding straps, they look cheap. I didn't want to take a chance so I ordered Amplid Balance 2.0 bindings. These are sick bindings that should mate well to my Ultralight, if it ever arrives. I like the Amplids too because they're kind of rare and below the radar of many riders outside of Europe. Good luck .


----------



## Sassicaia

I'm on week long trip to banff right now and have been making first lines in thick pow every day with them. I live these bindings, BUT the latches on the straps themselves are stripping. Ill be doin a warranty claim as soon as I'm back.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Sassicaia said:


> I'm on week long trip to banff right now and have been making first lines in thick pow every day with them. I live these bindings, BUT the latches on the straps themselves are stripping. Ill be doin a warranty claim as soon as I'm back.


Yup, just started noticing that on all 4 ladder straps. Oh and both ankle straps are now splitting apart a bit at the top. This is after only 6 days on them this far.


----------



## mjd

hmm, i've been riding mine everyday and they still look brand. best straps i've had. nothing has ever slipped. 

do you have the ends runinng through the strap slots? if they're sticking up they might catch and pull the latch open.


----------



## Triple8Sol

mjd said:


> hmm, i've been riding mine everyday and they still look brand. best straps i've had. nothing has ever slipped.
> 
> do you have the ends runinng through the strap slots? if they're sticking up they might catch and pull the latch open.


:dizzy:

Wow, reading comprehension fail. He said _stripping_, I said _splitting_. Neither of us said _slipping_. You must find rhyming music/poetry extremely confusing lol.


----------



## dreampow

I am very interested in these, those who are having strap issues please post as to how the customer service is and if they give you new straps or not.

@Binary you really rate these that much more than you burton bindings?

whats the key area where they win over the burtons?

Also @Sassicaia

I'd be interested to hear a review of the Nidecker. Did you send back the Vapor that was scuffed and get the megalight? Or do you rock both. 

Hook us up with some reviews.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

This is after 5 days on the IPOs... I have close to 30 days on a set of Cartels with no marks on the ladders at all. I haven't made a issue out of it yet. 

I do love these bindings though more and more all the time... I almost want to buy a second pair for my other board.


----------



## NWBoarder

Damn Torpedo ,those ratchets look rough. Especially for 5 days. Hopefully they can iron out those kinds of issues for next season.


----------



## dreampow

TorpedoVegas said:


> This is after 5 days on the IPOs... I have close to 30 days on a set of Cartels with no marks on the ladders at all. I haven't made a issue out of it yet.
> 
> I do love these bindings though more and more all the time... I almost want to buy a second pair for my other board.


Ouch, I have 2 and a half seasons on my cartels and the ladders are still mint.

Guess I will wait till next year until they get it fixed.

Still everyone seems to love how they ride.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Yeah I'm hoping they see a known problem and source a tougher plastic for replacement ladders. Love the bindings regardless though...the super damp ride is awesome


----------



## Triple8Sol

TorpedoVegas said:


> This is after 5 days on the IPOs... I have close to 30 days on a set of Cartels with no marks on the ladders at all. I haven't made a issue out of it yet.


Mine don't look quite as bad as yours after 1 extra day than you, but I'm sure they'll be like that soon enough. I haven't noticed any noticeable effects yet, but prob a good idea to call or shoot them an email to get new ladder straps on the way for the eventual replacement and avoid any potential downtime. I concur that I've owned plenty of bindings from Flux, Union, Burton, Ride, K2, etc... and never seen it quite this bad even after multiple seasons on some sets.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Yeah I fired off an email to see how they respond. That photo is the worst of the ladders, but all 4 have wear like it, toe straps and ankle.


----------



## binarypie

dreampow said:


> @Binary you really rate these that much more than you burton bindings?
> whats the key area where they win over the burtons?


I'll break this down into pros and cons.

Pros: 
I love the kingping stuff and being able to "steer" with 2 feet.
I love the straps, even with my board hanging on the lift no pressure points.
I love how my heel fits in the heel cup. 
Damping... holy awesome comfy.

Cons:
The highback isn't adjustable at all other than forward lean.
The ratchets aren't as nice as burton's.
No toe ramp adjustment. 

The big thing here. My Ions, SLX, and Driver X in size 9.5 all fit very snuggly into the heel cup and thus I get no lag toe or heel side. I always feel like burton ride a little loser. Even with adjustments.

However, this could be a complete deal breaking for people with other size boots. I ride the medium which caps out at 9.5. I think if I had a pair of DC or K2 or something without foot shrinking I'd want a large... maybe.



TorpedoVegas said:


> This is after 5 days on the IPOs... I have close to 30 days on a set of Cartels with no marks on the ladders at all. I haven't made a issue out of it yet.
> 
> I do love these bindings though more and more all the time... I almost want to buy a second pair for my other board.


I have 15 or so days on mine and my ladders and ratchets are just fine. I have a feeling you need to adjust your straps more. You shouldn't be putting that much force into ratcheting or un-ratcheting.

On this note though. 

I've thought about swapping out the ratchets with Burton ratchets. Just because I do like how the burton ratchet operates. Flip up to unlock versus that stupid button lever thing.

Perhaps the same could be done with the ladders.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

my straps are adjusted fine, and I don't tighten them any more than I do with my Cartels, which show no signs of wear at all. I understand why you might jump to that conclusion but obviously others are having the same issue so I don't think it's operator error. It's not rocket science to understand how binding straps function.


----------



## dreampow

binarypie said:


> I'll break this down into pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> I love the kingping stuff and being able to "steer" with 2 feet.
> I love the straps, even with my board hanging on the lift no pressure points.
> I love how my heel fits in the heel cup.
> Damping... holy awesome comfy.
> 
> Cons:
> The highback isn't adjustable at all other than forward lean.
> The ratchets aren't as nice as burton's.
> No toe ramp adjustment.
> 
> The big thing here. My Ions, SLX, and Driver X in size 9.5 all fit very snuggly into the heel cup and thus I get no lag toe or heel side. I always feel like burton ride a little loser. Even with adjustments.


Thanks

How would you rate response compared to cartels?

I can see your heel fits these better but does that comment refer to overall response?

I rock size 11s so I will need Large.

How about weight? Not a big deal but all the same how do they compare to cartels?

I ride 70% pow so dampening is not my main priority. I like to feel the snow as much as possible. Dampening is fine as long as it doesn't kill the feedback and feel from the powder.


----------



## pencap75

Now that more of you dudes have riding time on these bindings, whats the word on foot/leg fatigue?
Better or no different than standard bindings?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

pencap75 said:


> Now that more of you dudes have riding time on these bindings, whats the word on foot/leg fatigue?
> Better or no different than standard bindings?


I think it's a bit better for both, not huge difference for me, but some. I still wish they were canted a bit. 

On another note...got an email back from NOW and they are sending me some new ladders, they also said they are aware of the issue with the ladders and are working on improvements for next season. Sounds good to me.


----------



## onefutui2e

TorpedoVegas said:


> I think it's a bit better for both, not huge difference for me, but some. I still wish they were canted a bit.
> 
> On another note...got an email back from NOW and they are sending me some new ladders, they also said they are aware of the issue with the ladders and are working on improvements for next season. Sounds good to me.


wow, good on them. i might just check these out next season, though they'll no longer be new tech by then =\


----------



## Weipim

TorpedoVegas said:


> I think it's a bit better for both, not huge difference for me, but some. I still wish they were canted a bit.
> 
> On another note...got an email back from NOW and they are sending me some new ladders, they also said they are aware of the issue with the ladders and are working on improvements for next season. Sounds good to me.



well if you don't mind my trick, you can try some snow cant, with the boots stepping on them it creates a nice feeling...

worked for me


----------



## binarypie

Well I went and checked the ladders on both sets of my IPOs and they all show some signs of wear. Not nearly what I've seen from the previous poster.

I also have a set of Karakoram's coming in the next few days and since they share the same ladders I imagine I'll see the same wear. 

I think I'll be ordering a bunch of extra ladders since all of my bindings will be able to use them.


----------



## Sassicaia

TorpedoVegas said:


> This is after 5 days on the IPOs... I have close to 30 days on a set of Cartels with no marks on the ladders at all. I haven't made a issue out of it yet.
> 
> I do love these bindings though more and more all the time... I almost want to buy a second pair for my other board.


this is how my straps look. im going to the store I bought them from this week to see what they say.


----------



## tomripper

I inquired and JF sent this note over. Sounds like they are fixing it for this season not next season - good news!

This JF Pelchat the inventor and Owner of NOW, thanks for reaching out. We are aware of this issue and we are making new parts (ankle and toe ladders) with new design and material that will be available for all NOW customer for warranty as of February so you don't have to worry about it, we have your back. More info on our website around January 10th, hope this will ease your concerns.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Sweet that sounds awesome! That's what I was hoping was going to happen.


----------



## Triple8Sol

That's good to hear!


----------



## readimag

I remember having the same problem with my mission bindings back in 2000, I am glad they are fixing the problem rather then waiting till next years bindings.


----------



## JENKS

They should be updating and replacing them. Obviously the material they used is too soft. Glad they are stepping up to the plate for you guys, You only spent $300 plus!


----------



## Sudden_Death

Had my first day on them today. I am coming from quick entry bindings but dealing with the two straps wasn't that bad. The movement in them is very subtle but I did notice a difference in response. I may try out the soft bushings next time out just to see if they are more noticeable. 

Edit: Thinking on them the only real things I might tweak are a hinge of some sort to get the ankle straps out of the way when strapping in, maybe another millimeter or two of travel and a slightly cushier ankle strap but they really are fun to ride.


----------



## lachyzee

The promising response from the manufacturer re warranty issues with the ladders gave me the confidence to pick some of these up this year rather than wait until next season.

Got them for $220 with an evo price match so not such a big hit after all. I'm going to put these on an NS Proto. I'll be back to post my impressions in late Jan.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

lachyzee said:


> The promising response from the manufacturer re warranty issues with the ladders gave me the confidence to pick some of these up this year rather than wait until next season.
> 
> Got them for $220 with an evo price match so not such a big hit after all. I'm going to put these on an NS Proto. I'll be back to post my impressions in late Jan.



How can we get them for $220.00 Please expand on your post :bowdown:


----------



## lachyzee

Zumiez had stock of the black Ls on sale for about a week and a half, and luckily that was the colour and size I wanted, so I asked evo to price match since they had a better return policy.

Turns out they also had no sales tax and must have some sort of price beat by 5% policy, so the final total was $223.24.

Unfortunately they seem to be out of stock now!

Now IPO Black Snowboard Binding 2013 at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## Triple8Sol

Wow I'm pretty surprised to learn that a store like Zumiez carried a high-end core product like this. Apparently their buyers are better than I thought!


----------



## Sudden_Death

Rode them with the soft bushings and enjoyed them a lot more. I am probably 215 in all my gear so the soft were really soft. The movement in them was that much more pronounced. I think with the blacks they would be almost imperceptible to regular bindings.Enjoying these more with each run. Gonna run them without the highback next week to see how that feels. I am wondering if Now might put out a bushing even softer than the whites, I would definitely like to try them if they did.


----------



## Sudden_Death

So I have 5 full days on them now. First day with the medium bushings, next three with the soft and the highbacks on and then today went with the soft and no highback. The conditions were probably the worst you could want for that set up, really icy and hardly any features open. I have to say it was still super fun. The binding responds just as well without the high back and I was riding them in a two year old pair of Northwave Freedoms that are a very soft boot. 

Towards the end of the day as it iced up more I switched over to a pair of Salomon F22s and my Smoking Mailorder Bride with K2 Uprises. While the board is much damper than the Westmark I have the Nows on you could really feel the advantage in response that the Nows give. It was especially pronounced steering one footed off the lift. Part of it is the the Arbor is easier to twist but I had ridden it with the K2s and the difference is quite noticeable. As far as how they are holding up, mine still look new aside from the Now logo on my back footbed having fallen off.


----------



## pencap75

Sudden_Death said:


> So I have 5 full days on them now. First day with the medium bushings, next three with the soft and the highbacks on and then today went with the soft and no highback. The conditions were probably the worst you could want for that set up, really icy and hardly any features open. I have to say it was still super fun. The binding responds just as well without the high back and I was riding them in a two year old pair of Northwave Freedoms that are a very soft boot.
> .


Thanks for your input. I asked questions earlier in the thread regarding going highbackless and it seems no one rode it that way. With the king pin design it seems theoretically you don't really need highbacks.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Yes the flush heel cup and kingpin add enough support and response that they aren't really missed. Plus add that today's boots are stiff enough that it really makes little difference as to if you ride with them or without them. I remember riding friend's boards in the mid 90s with the backs removed or cut right down and this another world as far as feel and response go.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Sudden_Death said:


> Yes the flush heel cup and kingpin add enough support and response that they aren't really missed. Plus add that today's boots are stiff enough that it really makes little difference as to if you ride with them or without them. I remember riding friend's boards in the mid 90s with the backs removed or cut right down and this another world as far as feel and response go.


I rode a pair of IPO's today on my Yes Pick Your Line. Definately enjoyed it more as opposed to when I had my Cartels on it. I landed jumps (smaller ones) much better and I just ripped through the pow and chopped pow with confidence. I definately like them alot.


----------



## MJP

Anyone know how heavy these are in comparison to the Burton C60's? I thought I read a post they were tanks.....


----------



## Megatron X

> Anyone know how heavy these are in comparison to the Burton C60's? I thought I read a post they were tanks.....


I'm not sure how heavy the C60's are but I can say that these aren't tanks. They are lighter than my Ride Maestro's I had on the board before. I haven't compared them to my Cartels


----------



## Sudden_Death

I have the mediums and they seem to be about the same as my large K2 auto uprise and less than a large Flow M11. Can't speak to the C60s but the Now are far from heavy.


----------



## MJP

Got to check them out at a shop here in San Diego, surprised by how light they actually are. Ordered a pair in the white. Also, emailed the company asking about replacement parts as I've seen some teeth chewed up pretty good on a handful of uses. They're really quick to reply, covered by warranty, and will replace them asap. Guys at Hanger 94 said they can't keep them on the shelves and they love theirs......


----------



## Nito

binarypie said:


> I'll break this down into pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> I love the kingping stuff and being able to "steer" with 2 feet.
> I love the straps, even with my board hanging on the lift no pressure points.
> I love how my heel fits in the heel cup.
> Damping... holy awesome comfy.
> 
> Cons:
> The highback isn't adjustable at all other than forward lean.
> The ratchets aren't as nice as burton's.
> No toe ramp adjustment.
> 
> The big thing here. My Ions, SLX, and Driver X in size 9.5 all fit very snuggly into the heel cup and thus I get no lag toe or heel side. I always feel like burton ride a little loser. Even with adjustments.
> 
> However, this could be a complete deal breaking for people with other size boots. I ride the medium which caps out at 9.5. I think if I had a pair of DC or K2 or something without foot shrinking I'd want a large... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 15 or so days on mine and my ladders and ratchets are just fine. I have a feeling you need to adjust your straps more. You shouldn't be putting that much force into ratcheting or un-ratcheting.
> 
> On this note though.
> 
> I've thought about swapping out the ratchets with Burton ratchets. Just because I do like how the burton ratchet operates. Flip up to unlock versus that stupid button lever thing.
> 
> Perhaps the same could be done with the ladders.


Hi All,

I just bought a pair of the IPO, rode them for 2 days and agree with most of Binary Pie's comments.

My difference with his evaluation are as follows:
1) The Toe ramp is unnecessary (kingpin system provides leverage that toe ramp would provide), would be redundant and add weight.
2) The plastic used for the straps/ladders are made of a softer plastic that can get chewed up if the toe cap (and ankle strap) is not setup correctly.

Note: the following has not been discussed.
1) The toe strap that anchors the toe cap to the binding needs to be modified in order to remove/replace the toe cap. This can easily be done with a box cutter; just shave some of the plastic from the end of the toe strap.
2) When the bindings are new out of the box, the strap attached/secured to the toe cap is threaded into the leather toe cap cover. I backed the strap out and slid the toe cap further down to properly adjust the toe cap.

Hope this help - Nito


----------



## binarypie

Nito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought a pair of the IPO, rode them for 2 days and agree with most of Binary Pie's comments.
> 
> My difference with his evaluation are as follows:
> 1) The Toe ramp is unnecessary (kingpin system provides leverage that toe ramp would provide), would be redundant and add weight.
> 2) The plastic used for the straps/ladders are made of a softer plastic that can get chewed up if the toe cap (and ankle strap) is not setup correctly.
> 
> [... snip ... ]
> 
> Hope this help - Nito



I'll respond to those two points.

1) I meant I wish I could extend it's length not that it needs to be a ramp.

2) In this thread or another. I can't remember but I actually now have wear on mine as well. 


I still love these bindings! New colors for 2014 look awesome!


----------



## Nito

binarypie said:


> I'll respond to those two points.
> 
> 1) I meant I wish I could extend it's length not that it needs to be a ramp.
> 
> 2) In this thread or another. I can't remember but I actually now have wear on mine as well.
> 
> 
> I still love these bindings! New colors for 2014 look awesome!


I'm not sure if it work if the toe ramp and heel loop could be extended. If it did, they would be decreasing the kingpin action/response.

On a side note, I demoed these before purchase and knew about some of the issues (from the forum and my demo). They are great bindings and I'm happy with the purchase; even with the minor issues.

BTW, if anyone from Now is listening, when you release the updated straps, could you also make shorter straps available? I could just cut the excess, but it would look ghetto.

Nito


----------



## smerdyakov

Nito said:


> I'm not sure if it work if the toe ramp and heel loop could be extended. If it did, they would be decreasing the kingpin action/response.
> 
> On a side note, I demoed these before purchase and knew about some of the issues (from the forum and my demo). They are great bindings and I'm happy with the purchase; even with the minor issues.
> 
> BTW, if anyone from Now is listening, when you release the updated straps, could you also make shorter straps available? I could just cut the excess, but it would look ghetto.
> 
> Nito


Nito- there is a place to tuck the excess ladder on both the ankle strap and toe strap. Mine came with the ladders tucked in them. There is an opening right next to where they connect to the strap. It can a little tough to get it in there. If that is not clear i can post a pic. If that doesn't work email NOW, they are incredibly responsive. When I emailed them at the end of last season, JF emailed me back and we had a good exchange.


----------



## Nito

smerdyakov said:


> Nito- there is a place to tuck the excess ladder on both the ankle strap and toe strap. Mine came with the ladders tucked in them. There is an opening right next to where they connect to the strap. It can a little tough to get it in there. If that is not clear i can post a pic. If that doesn't work email NOW, they are incredibly responsive. When I emailed them at the end of last season, JF emailed me back and we had a good exchange.


Thanks for the offer but my ladders were originally tucked into the leather. In order to adjust the toe cap, I had to untuck the ladder before sliding the toe cap down the ladder.

However, if you are referring to the ladder that is fed through the ratchet. Yes, please post a picture.

Thanks for your response Nito


----------



## smerdyakov

Yeah. I noticed after I posted that yesterday day that the ladder that is fed through the ratchet still hangs out there, but it doesn't bother me that much since they follow the contour of the boot. Though I see what you mean. I have a medium size pair and put a salomon 9.5 reduced footprint boot in them and with the straps centered there seems to be a lot of excess for a boot that is at the edge of fitting the binding. I wouldn't be surprised if the straps are the same size on the larges as well. However, when I look around at other bindings on the mountain, I see a lot of excess ladder length as well.


----------



## binarypie

smerdyakov said:


> Yeah. I noticed after I posted that yesterday day that the ladder that is fed through the ratchet still hangs out there, but it doesn't bother me that much since they follow the contour of the boot. Though I see what you mean. I have a medium size pair and put a salomon 9.5 reduced footprint boot in them and with the straps centered there seems to be a lot of excess for a boot that is at the edge of fitting the binding. I wouldn't be surprised if the straps are the same size on the larges as well. However, when I look around at other bindings on the mountain, I see a lot of excess ladder length as well.


I've thought about cutting the excess a few times now because tucking it in does weird things to the toe strap.


----------



## Sassicaia

I agree there is to much excess. Seems to me if you use the right tool and are carefull cutting off the excess would be seamless.


----------



## herb nice

I dunno what it is about how I ride, but every couple of years a binding self destructs on me. last week, my front Rome 390 boss completely split in half lengthwise down the center of the base. I didn't notice right away and continued to ride on it until it was separated and bent all to hell. I actually really enjoyed the loose feel of it...

anyway, I loved those romes and it was less than two years old so I brought it in to the shop for warranty. they told me it would be a few weeks. I can't wait that long, need to shred as often as possible, so I picked up some now ipos at another shop to get me by. I was torn between them or those holograms- I wanted something loose and fun.

I've been riding the ipos no hibacks (never use forward lean anyway), and with the softest gizmos. it's been chewed up hardback at Seymour, and man made snow over ice at Cypress. the ipos are definitely damp as funk. a huge amount damper than anything I have tried. and very soft landings on hardpack crap. no problems in terms of response. I can see why people rave about these things- forgiving, cushy, responsive- but more than any of that, smooth. like putting big soft wheels on your skateboard and loosening the trucks a half turn.

I also love how simple they are. luckily, my 9.5 fuls position the medium ipos perfectly centered on the board when pulled all the way toward the heel edge. I thank the designer for giving my size priority.

The ladders are getting chewed up like other people have mentioned. I am also really not a fan of metal bases (bent ride bindings and disks in the past). the way your heel locks so firmly in to them is a bit unnerving at first- but you get over it quick. pointing it over some crud to huck off a stupid hip is fun as shit on these things. and that's what it's really about for me.

I've always thought that bindings matter the least in your setup, and still do. but these ipos definitely soak up the chatter like nothing else. curious to try them in some deep stuff when it hits next...


----------



## binarypie

Sassicaia said:


> I agree there is to much excess. Seems to me if you use the right tool and are carefull cutting off the excess would be seamless.


A dremel would make short work and you could even finish it to look factory.


----------



## blunted_nose

Found a sick deal for the IPO's. Im picking them up asap.

Now IPO - White - WWW.ALTERNATIVE113.COM


----------



## dofman

blunted_nose said:


> Found a sick deal for the IPO's. Im picking them up asap.
> 
> Now IPO - White - WWW.ALTERNATIVE113.COM


Been this price for awhile at empire, they were 40% off at the boxing day ..


----------



## herb nice

I noticed the toe strap adjustment lever popped open after a steep run on some untracked sticky stuff in one of my secret stashes on cypress last night. Not a big deal, didn't even notice until I got to the chair. But hopefully it doesn't become a habit or I will be epoxying those things in place.

Otherwise, the honeymoon with the nows is still in full swing. Loving the ease of boning things out no hiback style.


----------



## Nito

herb nice said:


> I noticed the toe strap adjustment lever popped open after a steep run on some untracked sticky stuff in one of my secret stashes on cypress last night. Not a big deal, didn't even notice until I got to the chair. But hopefully it doesn't become a habit or I will be epoxying those things in place.
> 
> Otherwise, the honeymoon with the nows is still in full swing. Loving the ease of boning things out no hiback style.


Samething happened to me; it didn't come completely undone but it was loose after my second run.
Also, need to apply some loctite; first time ever while riding, the screws came loose.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Got to ride them yesterday in what constitutes a pow day out here this year. Had about 8" of pretty light snow and I rode them backless with the white bushings. Easily the most fun I have had on a board in a few years. Really surfy feeling but still plenty of response. Thee were some pretty sketchy ice patches where the snow had scrapped off and the control I had even going from one extreme of condition to the other was confidence inspiring. They really shone towards the end of the day as things got really bumpy/moguled out. I was able to cruise though that crud at a good speed even in super flat light as the bindings ate up the chop while still giving great feedback as to what was under foot.​

I think it was said earlier in this thread but you only really notice how good these are after stepping back into a pair or normal bindings. I have a pair of K2 Uprises as well which I love. The canting and Harshmellow are fantastic but the IPOs always leave me smiling that much more.​


----------



## mr_____awesome

Sassicaia said:


> I basically agree 100% with you. I have them on my Nidecker Ultralight and find the effect barely noticeable (which is a good thing IMO), but the toe straps suck and seem cheap. This is the first binding I have used when the toes strap goes over the top of the boot rather then around the front of the toe, and I much prefer the front of the toe feel. Basically I dont want to feel the toe strap, but with the IOP i can. Its possible I need to get used to how tight I should get them, but a few times at the end of the run I noticed the toe strap slid off of my back foot?! Problem is if I went ultra tight then I felt a tight strap sensation over my boot.
> 
> I do like them, and think they are going in the right direction with them. Ill dump them for next years as well assuming they address the strap issue.
> 
> Oh, one other strange thing I noticed is that snow/ice seemed to build up on the inside of the highback. I have never seen that before and it wasnt just an easy task to brush it off with my glove. Could have been a strange snow day, but ill be watching that too.


How do you like your Ultralight. I'm highly considering getting this board. Is it worth $800 USD?


----------



## Sudden_Death

I am confused how you aren't able to use the toe caps as caps? I have a pair of Northwaves with ultra boxy toes and Salomons with fairly pointy toes and they mold perfect to both.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've only had the the toecaps slip once after 10 days on them, and I'm pretty sure it was my own fault from being careless and not putting them on properly. They work way better than I would've imagined, even on the smooth, rounded toebox of these NB x 686 boots.


----------



## Nito

Triple8Sol said:


> I've only had the the toecaps slip once after 10 days on them, and I'm pretty sure it was my own fault from being careless and not putting them on properly. They work way better than I would've imagined, even on the smooth, rounded toebox of these NB x 686 boots.


I think it has to do with the anchor points of the toe cap ladders. On Flux and Rome bindings there are two anchor points for the toe cap ladders. If the boots are on the smaller end of the size range, you can move the anchor points further back; so the toe cap molds around the boot better.

This is a minor point, as the King Pin system reduces the effort needed to transition to heel side; i.e. I can position the toe cap over my toes (like a toe strap) but use less pressure to secure my boot.


----------



## brucew.

dofman said:


> Been this price for awhile at empire, they were 40% off at the boxing day ..


anyone know any US sites with prices like this?


----------



## Sudden_Death

You could try ordering through Empire or Alternative113 if the shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## brucew.

Sudden_Death said:


> You could try ordering through Empire or Alternative113 if the shipping isn't too bad.


shipping was about $40, still might be a little cheaper than other places :dunno:


----------



## sollerak

I have 10+ days on them and after playing with different angles on my new NS Legacy noticed that a couple of the screws were becoming stripped. Sent an email off to the service guys and had a response within 2 hours asking for my address so they could send me replacements.

On one of the earlier days, I noticed that a couple of the screws came loose on one binding by day's end leading me to ensure they are almost overtightened since.

Also noticed more recently while in the lift line that the toe strap released as another poster mentioned on a previous run. No problems since.

Will check the straps when I get a chance.

Love the dampness and surfiness. Much better for me and my bum ankles than my Targas. Also noticed that I favor an alpine stance vs. a duck stance in this setup.


----------



## binarypie

sollerak said:


> I have 10+ days on them and after playing with different angles on my new NS Legacy noticed that a couple of the screws were becoming stripped. Sent an email off to the service guys and had a response within 2 hours asking for my address so they could send me replacements.
> 
> On one of the earlier days, I noticed that a couple of the screws came loose on one binding by day's end leading me to ensure they are almost overtightened since.
> 
> Also noticed more recently while in the lift line that the toe strap released as another poster mentioned on a previous run. No problems since.
> 
> Will check the straps when I get a chance.
> 
> Love the dampness and surfiness. Much better for me and my bum ankles than my Targas. Also noticed that I favor an alpine stance vs. a duck stance in this setup.



I've also had the stoe strap come loose but only once. I think if you adjusted it and it doesn't sit right perhaps there is play there? I'm not sure. 

I haven't had a problem since on either of the 2 pairs I have.


----------



## skip11

Just rode these today in Whistler. Got 8cm new snow. These bindings are amazing. Response is instant, no heel lift because the heel cup sucks the boot so well, and damp. I have no problem with the toe cap, stayed put the whole day (slipped one time because I didn't tighten it enough).


----------



## herb nice

i got a chance to try them out in some deeper stuff, and loved them. no-backs, white bushings... don't miss hibacks in the slightest.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I was up at Baker for the LBS this past weekend. NOW had a booth so I met JF and chatted with him about next year's lineup. They had them on display so I was able to get a hands-on look at them. I like what they're doing, already making adjustments/upgrades in addition to new models. All 4 of my ladder straps were chewed up so they were kind enough to replace all of them for me with next year's version, no questions asked. JF also hooked it up with a set of the mini-back things so I can try riding them without the highback. These will come standard on the Select model next season. Super cool dude, and really excited to see NOW growing/expanding!


----------



## skip11

Yeah, their customer service is top notch.


----------



## binarypie

Triple8Sol said:


> I was up at Baker for the LBS this past weekend. NOW had a booth so I met JF and chatted with him about next year's lineup. They had them on display so I was able to get a hands-on look at them. I like what they're doing, already making adjustments/upgrades in addition to new models. All 4 of my ladder straps were chewed up so they were kind enough to replace all of them for me with next year's version, no questions asked. JF also hooked it up with a set of the mini-back things so I can try riding them without the highback. These will come standard on the Select model next season. Super cool dude, and really excited to see NOW growing/expanding!


Now everyone is going to email them and ask for new ladders


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Any idea when the Ipos are gonna go on sale this year? I'd like to buy a pair to play with next season.


----------



## brucew.

These things charge! :thumbsup: They really work how they're advertised and I've definitely felt an improvement in my riding since i got them.


----------



## Triple8Sol

binarypie said:


> Now everyone is going to email them and ask for new ladders


Honestly I don't feel like they'd have a problem with doing that when necessary. It's been a well known issue for them for some time now. When I started explaining the issue, JF pretty much cut me off and started digging in the bin for some parts. NOW seems like the type of company that appreciate customers that gambled and invested a good chunk of change to give their new product a try, and are going to back it up with proper support.


----------



## john doe

If a hardware companies first year problems are just bad ladder straps then they should count themselves lucky and gladly give everyone new ones. If Now wants to stay in business for a while they have to take their lumps like every other company. Right now they seem to be doing great and it would suck for their rep to get ruined over $3 worth of parts.


----------



## brucew.

Triple8Sol said:


> I was up at Baker for the LBS this past weekend. NOW had a booth so I met JF and chatted with him about next year's lineup. They had them on display so I was able to get a hands-on look at them. I like what they're doing, already making adjustments/upgrades in addition to new models. All 4 of my ladder straps were chewed up so they were kind enough to replace all of them for me with next year's version, no questions asked. JF also hooked it up with a set of the mini-back things so I can try riding them without the highback. These will come standard on the Select model next season. Super cool dude, and really excited to see NOW growing/expanding!


I noticed last night my ladders were getting chewed up so I sent them an email and they already shipped new ones out this morning. They said they're still in the process of manufacturing new ladders with improved materials and they expect them to be available no later than the middle of March and asked me to email them at that time so they could send me the updated ones. 

Good bindings, good customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## cav0011

So I just got a pair of Now's and rode them for the first time today.

I dont know if it was mental or if it was the bindings but I never felt like I had as much control before. I probably had my best day riding of the year. The pivot is super subtle which I dont think people who havnt ridden them realize.

On a negative note im not a huge fan of the ratchets but whatever they get the job done.


----------



## MJP

Anyone notice a substantial difference in the softer or the medium (green) pads? I wanted to change mine on the hill, but kind of pain in the ass. Curious if anyone noticed a difference in feel....


----------



## cav0011

I have only ridden the medium ones.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

I notice the difference.. I like both the green and the white ones, the white do feel even softer.


----------



## alkz

*sizing*

Would the medium size with 10.5 Burton ruler boots shrinkage tech be too small for me or would i need a large?


----------



## luckboxing

Saw two boards side by side at après yesterday with the two different orange/white 2014 color schemes NOW bindings. Anybody know when they'll be available?

Jeremy Jones supposedly has a pro-model coming with a higher highback too, but I couldn't find anything online about it.

I really wish they had canted footbeds, going to try demo'ing them soon either way.


----------



## brucew.

alkz said:


> Would the medium size with 10.5 Burton ruler boots shrinkage tech be too small for me or would i need a large?


i have mediums with a size 10 32 boot and its a really tight fit. I'd say the large would be better


----------



## cav0011

luckboxing said:


> Saw two boards side by side at après yesterday with the two different orange/white 2014 color schemes NOW bindings. Anybody know when they'll be available?
> 
> Jeremy Jones supposedly has a pro-model coming with a higher highback too, but I couldn't find anything online about it.
> 
> I really wish they had canted footbeds, going to try demo'ing them soon either way.


I normally insist on canted footbeds. With the amount of cushioning and how they ride canting isnt needed.


----------



## readimag

I talked to them on the phone a couple of weeks ago when I was getting new ladders. The new higher back and the no back or more of a inch added to the no back are the biggest changes. From all the testing I have heard the new super lo back is awesome. I am sure BA will have a report soon about them.


----------



## Nito

Anybody try them on a stiff positive camber board; i.e. Burton Custom X? They work great on my NS Heritage but not sure of the soft highback on a stiff camber board.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Tried a few runs on my old Capita BSOD, and really since the power transfer runs mostly through the kingpin I didn't much notice the highback stiffness (and that is at over 215 lbs. with my gear on). That's the true genius of these bindings. They really are as soft or stiff as you'd ever need just by changing the bushings pads or removing the highback. I guess you could go with the higher and stiffer back on this year's but it looks more like putting out a solution to a percieved issue rather than an actual one. Plus it is a chance to expand the product line.


----------



## applor

I've been looking to buy these bindings for some time.

I was going to buy a pair on sale (found some for $175!) and then get the ladders replaced when I'm in Whistler (I live in Aus) but unfortunately my boot size is smack bang in between the medium and large binding size (size 10).
I haven't bought boots yet either so I'm playing it safe and buying the 2013/14 season model that fits with the boots I end up buying.

Unfortunately it means I'll be paying a lot more but thats better than finding my new boots won't fit into the binding or are too loose.


----------



## Nito

applor said:


> I've been looking to buy these bindings for some time.
> 
> I was going to buy a pair on sale (found some for $175!) and then get the ladders replaced when I'm in Whistler (I live in Aus) but unfortunately my boot size is smack bang in between the medium and large binding size (size 10).
> I haven't bought boots yet either so I'm playing it safe and buying the 2013/14 season model that fits with the boots I end up buying.
> 
> Unfortunately it means I'll be paying a lot more but thats better than finding my new boots won't fit into the binding or are too loose.


Buy the medium size. The straps have tons of extra length and will easily take a size 10 wide boot.

I've got size 8.5 boots and have so much excess; I'm thinking of using a dremel to shorten the ladder and give it a finished look.


----------



## applor

Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it!

If you're certain mediums will be fine then I will get a pair now on discount.
I have read other people say that their size 10's are really tight with mediums and they wished they'd bought larges though.


----------



## Ten

Has anyone actually contacted IPO via the website or fbook and had a reply? Ive sent several emails now to both and not a single reply.  Confidence dwindling a bit...

ten


----------



## smerdyakov

I've emailed NOW on several occasions and received a reply.


----------



## applor

I also contacted NOW regarding swapping the ladders on the current IPO model. They replied straight away and we exchanged a couple of e-mails.

A+ service!

I have bought some white medium IPO's and NOW will swap the ladders over free of charge when I arrive in Whistler=D


----------



## Irahi

applor said:


> Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it!
> 
> If you're certain mediums will be fine then I will get a pair now on discount.
> I have read other people say that their size 10's are really tight with mediums and they wished they'd bought larges though.


I think it depends on your boot shape. I wear size 7 malamutes, and the heelcup on the mediums puts some savage pressure on my heels. I can't imagine fitting a foot three sizes bigger in there with the same boot.

As always with bindings, you'll never know how well it fits until you strap in.


----------



## j.pow.k

*2014 NOW Drive bindings*

Anyone tried the new 2014 models? I'm guessing the Now Drive is more freeride focused.


----------

